# Adam Chan - Basic Grab Releases Exercises



## TMA17 (Oct 31, 2018)

I've always enjoyed Adam's videos.  I think he's one of the best out there today at applying WC.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 31, 2018)

His movements are fine. My objection is that the students performing the grabs are completely clueless about how to do them effectively. It’s easy to look badass when countering a garbage “attack”. 

I believe in teaching the students how to perform the attack correctly so that it exposes any flaws in the defense. If you encourage your demo dummy to repeatedly come in with an incompetent attack and pre-compromised structure, then you get to look impressive but you don’t do your students any favors in teaching them how to fight.


----------



## wab25 (Oct 31, 2018)

I liked his wrist escapes at the beginning. They were very simple and helped develop a unity of body. (using your whole body together instead of just the arm)

The take down defense at the end... I would like to see how that holds up against someone with wrestling experience, or even a determination to take him down.


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 31, 2018)

I've done drills like these before but the first and foremost lesson was to strike right away with whatever was free (punch/palm/kick/knee/elbow/headbutt) etc so as to ingrain the proper response/reflex.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 31, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> the students performing the grabs are completely clueless ...


The interest question is should you teach your students that your technique won't work on him? 

Why do you want to grab on your opponent? You want your opponent to break your grip in such a way that you can take advantage on. Since it's easier to break a grip against 1 finger (the thumb) than to break a grip against 4 fingers, you can predict how your opponent may break your grip.

You want your arm to be

- inside, and
- on top

of your opponent's arm. So there is a right way to grip and there is a wrong way to grab. After your opponent breaks away your grip, if he can create an opportunity so your arm can move inside and on top of his arm, your grip is correct. Otherwise, your grip is wrong.

Here is a correct wrist grip.







Here is a wrong one.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

wab25 said:


> I liked his wrist escapes at the beginning. They were very simple and helped develop a unity of body. (using your whole body together instead of just the arm)
> 
> The take down defense at the end... I would like to see how that holds up against someone with wrestling experience, or even a determination to take him down.


Both are starting points. If they stop there, they'll have very limited applicability. If they are developing principles, their next step should be learning to deal with a more "attacky" attack (intent), then adding resistance to the drill and learning to either overcome that or switch to a different technique based on the input of that resistance.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 31, 2018)

If we look deeper into the "grab release" issue, here is an example that whether or not that you can break away your opponent's grip is not important. Your opponent's grip is as simple as to "guide your arm away from his attacking path".

Try not to think your opponent is so stupid that he doesn't know why he grabs on you for.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The interest question is should you teach your students that your technique won't work on him?
> 
> Why do you want to grab on your opponent? You want your opponent to break your grip in such a way that you can take advantage on. Since it's easier to break a grip against 1 finger (the thumb) than to break a grip against 4 fingers, you can predict how your opponent may break your grip.
> 
> ...


That depends what the point of the grip is. Trying to take the first one requires more range, and takes the elbow out of a protective position. Reasonable if the grip serves a purpose. But if the intent is to practice escaping common grips, that grip isn't going to be as common for someone standing in front of you.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If we look deeper into the "grab release" issue, here is an example that whether or not that you can break away your opponent's grip is not important. Your opponent's grip is as simple as to "guide your arm away from his attacking path".
> 
> Try not to think your opponent is so stupid that he doesn't know why he grabs on you for.


Agreed. A good wrist release should have - as its primary aim - breaking up the attack. For me, that means my first aim is to affect his structure. If he has sloppy grip, I might do nothing more than slip out of the grip, but I'd rather there be enough connection to affect structure, whether I actually escape the grip or not.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 31, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> A good wrist release should have - as its primary aim - breaking up the attack.


When you grab (or be grabbed), you should have a "plan".

- How to grab and how to attack after that.
- How to break a grip and how to prevent your opponent's next attack.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 31, 2018)

*Basic Grab Releases Exercises*

Should we just talk about how to

- block a punch,
- block a kick,
- break a grip?

Or should we talk about much more deeper than that?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 31, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> His movements are fine. My objection is that the students performing the grabs are completely clueless about how to do them effectively. It’s easy to look badass when countering a garbage “attack”.
> 
> I believe in teaching the students how to perform the attack correctly so that it exposes any flaws in the defense. If you encourage your demo dummy to repeatedly come in with an incompetent attack and pre-compromised structure, then you get to look impressive but you don’t do your students any favors in teaching them how to fight.


I like both. If I teach a student to always 'attack' correctly, I could be missing stuff. So for a wrist grab, if they grab appropriately, X technique may be effective. But then they grab with their arm twisted around, and now all of a sudden breaking their structure looks slightly different. A lot easier probably, but it could confuse me if I expect the technique to work. With new people, I like to get a chance to work with them before they are taught to fight properly, so I can see more directly how what I'm doing would apply to an untrained person.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> *Basic Grab Releases Exercises*
> 
> Should we just talk about how to
> 
> ...


My answer is "both". I use the former to teach the latter.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I like both. If I teach a student to always 'attack' correctly, I could be missing stuff. So for a wrist grab, if they grab appropriately, X technique may be effective. But then they grab with their arm twisted around, and now all of a sudden breaking their structure looks slightly different. A lot easier probably, but it could confuse me if I expect the technique to work. With new people, I like to get a chance to work with them before they are taught to fight properly, so I can see more directly how what I'm doing would apply to an untrained person.


This is something that gets exaggerated in a lot of aik-oriented arts. I agree with you, in principle (and probably in practice). It's good to know - and be able to quickly and effectively "feel" - which techniques work against less-than-optimal attacks. There are a lot of easy answers here, and a quick review of video shows a lot of "street attacks" (whether angry sucker punches or lethal attacks) are over-committed enough to take advantage of with these techniques. Where a lot of aiki-oriented training gets into trouble is that they train _only_ for these kinds of attacks (we can see this in most of the videos of Aikido training). Training also against good, balanced, coordinated attacks gives us the other half of the puzzle. And, of course, well-trained practitioners will often find a brief opening for the former between the latter.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 31, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I like both. If I teach a student to always 'attack' correctly, I could be missing stuff. So for a wrist grab, if they grab appropriately, X technique may be effective. But then they grab with their arm twisted around, and now all of a sudden breaking their structure looks slightly different. A lot easier probably, but it could confuse me if I expect the technique to work. With new people, I like to get a chance to work with them before they are taught to fight properly, so I can see more directly how what I'm doing would apply to an untrained person.



Yeah but there should still at least be intent. Otherwise you are not replicating what an untrained attacker will do.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 31, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> There are a lot of easy answers here, and a quick review of video shows a lot of "street attacks" (whether angry sucker punches or lethal attacks) are over-committed enough to take advantage of with these techniques.



No they are not. It is a big lie that one.

Because it looks slow and easy to read from the side. People assume it is slow and easy to read from down the barrel. That is an incorrect assumption.

And you can tell this two ways.

One is looking at the reactions of the people who get hit. They can't move fast enough to take advantage.

Two. You can test it for yourself by sparring.

And the factor is punching someone light at half speed isn't punching someone hard at full speed


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 31, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> If I teach a student to always 'attack' correctly, I could be missing stuff.


If every time that you apply a locking skill, your opponent just collapses down, how will you be able to train the counter and anti-counter?

1. You apply wrist lock with downward force, your opponent raise his elbow to counter you.
2. You change your downward force into horizontal force, your opponent turns his body to counter you.
3. You change your horizontal force into a pulling force, your opponent ...

The issue is how long will you stay in the 1 step technique training. When will you get into the combo training?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 31, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> If I teach a student to always 'attack' correctly, I could be missing stuff.


This is why it's better for you to attack first. If you attack for real, your student has to respond for real.

If a

- student can counter a teacher's attack, that student has learned some real skill.
- teacher can counter a student's attack, that student has learned anything yet.

IMO, you are not putting yourself in your student's position and look at from your student's point of view.

Will it be nice to see a clip that a student can apply a technique successfully on his teacher?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Yeah but there should still at least be intent. Otherwise you are not replicating what an untrained attacker will do.


In a lot of traditional training (what I've seen of JMA), the starting point is pre-intent - meaning, you learn to do the technique against a "neutral", rather than an actual attack. The point of this approach is to work the mechanics before dealing with anything resembling a real attack. There are pros and cons to this - I tend to start some things by this method (NGA's named "classical" techniques) and other things from a low-power attack with intent. I've seen both have similar results, though each tends to work better for some students.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

drop bear said:


> No they are not. It is a big lie that one.
> 
> Because it looks slow and easy to read from the side. People assume it is slow and easy to read from down the barrel. That is an incorrect assumption.
> 
> ...


"Easy to read" is different from "over-committed enough to take advantage of".


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If every time that you apply a locking skill, your opponent just collapses down, how will you be able to train the counter and anti-counter?
> 
> 1. You apply wrist lock with downward force, your opponent raise his elbow to counter you.
> 2. You change your downward force into horizontal force, your opponent turns his body to counter you.
> ...


He's not talking about resistant vs. non-resistant. He's talking about trained attack vs. untrained attack.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 31, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I like both. If I teach a student to always 'attack' correctly, I could be missing stuff. So for a wrist grab, if they grab appropriately, X technique may be effective. But then they grab with their arm twisted around, and now all of a sudden breaking their structure looks slightly different. A lot easier probably, but it could confuse me if I expect the technique to work. With new people, I like to get a chance to work with them before they are taught to fight properly, so I can see more directly how what I'm doing would apply to an untrained person.





gpseymour said:


> He's not talking about resistant vs. non-resistant. He's talking about trained attack vs. untrained attack.



I’m not even talking about practicing against a trained wrestling/Jiu-jitsu style attack. I’m talking about training against an attack which is some way effective. The grabs that were being countered would not be a danger to even an untrained defender.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 31, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’m not even talking about practicing against a trained wrestling/Jiu-jitsu style attack. I’m talking about training against an attack which is some way effective. The grabs that were being countered would not be a danger to even an untrained defender.


Initially I was replying to your comments. Went back and watched the video, and yeah. A 12 year old could escape those grabs. I like the one point where he pretends he cannot escape it at (1 minute in).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 31, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’m not even talking about practicing against a trained wrestling/Jiu-jitsu style attack. I’m talking about training against an attack which is some way effective. The grabs that were being countered would not be a danger to even an untrained defender.


Agreed. I think (hope) they are like the "classical" start in traditional JMA. Many of those are static (or might as well be) wrist grips and the like. They don't serve as real attacks, but more like a heavy bag for grappling. You can tell if you managed the technique okay, but not whether you did the other 2/3 of your job (defending and controlling).


----------



## Buka (Nov 1, 2018)

As a side note, I always believed that if someone places their hand on me in anything but a friendly manner, it's the old finders keepers mentality. Their hands/arms are now my property.

However...thinking about this I realized in my whole life the only place anyone has ever grabbed my wrist was in a dojo.

So......I ask myself, if I had known this back then - would I have trained wrist grabs less frequently?

Probably not, they're kind of fun.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 1, 2018)

Buka said:


> I always believed that if someone places their hand on me in anything but a friendly manner, it's the old finders keepers mentality. Their hands/arms are now my property.


Your opponent grabs your hand. At that moment, you are thinking about his hand. He is thinking about the other part of your body. He is one step ahead of you. You don't know when and how he will release that grip. Your opponent has just put you in defense mode. That's his advantage.

- Your opponent grabs your wrist.
- You try to break his grip.
- He let go that grip and punch on your face.


----------



## Buka (Nov 1, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Your opponent grabs your hand. At that moment, you are thinking about his hand. He is thinking about the other part of your body. He is one step ahead of you. You don't know when and how he will release that grip. Your opponent has just put you in defense mode. That's his advantage.
> 
> - Your opponent grabs your wrist.
> - You try to break his grip.
> - He let go that grip and punch on your face.



When someone grabs me, if I'm working, all I think about is the report I'm going to have to write. Which really, really irritates me. I hate writing reports.

Not working - I like being in close. So if I'm not working all I think about is welcoming him to my world. Sure beats chasing him down. I don't chase so fast any more.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 1, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Your opponent grabs your hand. At that moment, you are thinking about his hand. He is thinking about the other part of your body. He is one step ahead of you. You don't know when and how he will release that grip. Your opponent has just put you in defense mode. That's his advantage.
> 
> - Your opponent grabs your wrist.
> - You try to break his grip.
> - He let go that grip and punch on your face.


If he's grabbing my hand, I started out a beat behind. Now that he's given me the gift of a hand, I can change that up.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 1, 2018)

Buka said:


> all I think about is welcoming him to my world. Sure beats chasing him down. I don't chase so fast any more.


1. Your opponent attacks you, you respond to it.
2. You attack your opponent, your opponent responds to it, you then take advantage on his respond.

Which approach is better? IMO 2 > 1.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 1, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Now that he's given me the gift of a hand, I can change that up.


You are thinking about his hand while he is thinking about your head, that's the problem.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 1, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Now that he's given me the gift of a hand, I can change that up.


You are thinking about his hand while he is thinking about your head, that's the problem.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 1, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You are thinking about his hand while he is thinking about your head, that's the problem.


Not necessarily. When I practice control from a wrist grip (a good basic starting point), the first move is about restricting his access to my head, rather than being about his hand. His hand is just the tool I'm using for that control.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 1, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Not necessarily. When I practice control from a wrist grip (a good basic starting point), the first move is about restricting his access to my head, rather than being about his hand. His hand is just the tool I'm using for that control.


Your opponent grabs your wrist, after 1/10 second, he releases that grip and punch on your face. How do you know that your respond within that 1/10 second is always correct?

IMO, the best strategy is:

- Your opponent tries to grab your wrist.
- You rotate your arm to avoid his grabbing.
- You then grab his wrist.
- You guild his arm away from his face.
- You release your grip, and punch on his face.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 1, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Your opponent grabs your wrist, after 1/10 second, he releases that grip and punch on your face. How do you know that your respond within that 1/10 second is always correct?
> 
> IMO, it's better to take the control in your hand.
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to be. If he does that, he's never going to get enough of a grip to start me moving against it, anyway. If he holds temporarily, I'll still start the movement to control him from that shoulder. I don't need him to maintain his grip - just to hang around the half second or so it takes to bring my hand up on the outside of his.

Meanwhile, my other hand has its own mission. Depending on the situation, it might be a punch, securing his grip (which flows from a guard position to defend any incoming punch), or a counter-grab if hard grappling is a better fit. The point is I can use the same movement on my gripped hand in all three cases.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 1, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Your opponent grabs your wrist, after 1/10 second, he releases that grip and punch on your face. How do you know that your respond within that 1/10 second is always correct?
> 
> IMO, the best strategy is:
> 
> ...


And what in my description led you to think I wasn't focused on taking the control back?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 1, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> And what in my description led you to think I wasn't focused on taking the control back?


Let me ask a different question. When your opponent kicks your knee, what will be your respond?

1. Drop your arm to block it?
2. Raise your leg to block it?
3. Step back to get away?
4. Step in to jam his kick?
5. Move to the side to get away?
- ...

No matter what your respond may take, your opponent just force you to respond to his move and fall into his set up.

Will it be better if you kick your opponent's knee instead?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 1, 2018)

Buka said:


> As a side note, I always believed that if someone places their hand on me in anything but a friendly manner, it's the old finders keepers mentality. Their hands/arms are now my property.
> 
> However...thinking about this I realized in my whole life the only place anyone has ever grabbed my wrist was in a dojo.
> 
> ...



I collar tie with the wrist a lot.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 1, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Let me ask a different question. When your opponent kicks your knee, what will be your respond?
> 
> 1. Drop your arm to block it?
> 2. Raise your leg to block it?
> ...


It might be better. But that can be the response he's looking for, too. The correct answer, to all of the situations you're bringing up, is "it depends". Sometimes, raising a leg might be the right answer, if it sets up what I want. Other times, stepping away might create the space I want. Other times, moving in might get me to the grappling distance I want. Sometimes returning the kick is a good answer. Actually, I'd say that's the least likely of my responses. If I can keep moving the way I'd like to (whether that's in, out, or angled), then why let his kick alter where I was heading?


----------



## Buka (Nov 2, 2018)

drop bear said:


> I collar tie with the wrist a lot.



I like everything having to do with collars.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 2, 2018)

Let's look at why your opponent wants to grab your wrist.

- You are in boxing guard.
- Your opponent wants to punch your head but your arms are in his way.
- If he uses "parry" to remove your arm, you can spin your arm with him and let him to parry into the thin air..
- So he wants to "temporary" grabbing your wrist. Move your arm out of his punching path. Also prevent your arm to spin with him.

Is there any better solution than this?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 2, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Let's look at why your opponent wants to grab your wrist.
> 
> - You are in boxing guard.
> - Your opponent wants to punch your head but your arms are in his way.
> ...


This is assuming you are facing off against someone. If someone's next to you at a bar, you do something that pisses him off, and he grabs your wrist it won't necessarily be for that purpose.


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 2, 2018)

drop bear said:


> No they are not. It is a big lie that one.
> 
> Because it looks slow and easy to read from the side. People assume it is slow and easy to read from down the barrel. That is an incorrect assumption.
> 
> ...




I don't have any street fighting experience but from watching so many of these videos one of the most fatal mistakes I believe are made is not maintaining distance.  If someone is in my personal space, that's a problem.  You always see two guys standing there and they often get close with both having their hands down.  Correct me if I'm wrong but that's just dumb.  I'd have one hand out in front of me maintaining that distance where it would be tough to land a one shot sucker punch.

If someone is coming at me, heated, a good front straight leg kick to their mid section (like Conor does) or stiff arm (if you're a grappler then a takedown) or whatever is what I'd react with. These people get caught off guard because they are too late to move.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 2, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> I don't have any street fighting experience but from watching so many of these videos one of the most fatal mistakes I believe are made is not maintaining distance.  If someone is in my personal space, that's a problem.  You always see two guys standing there and they often get close with both having their hands down.  Correct me if I'm wrong but that's just dumb.  I'd have one hand out in front of me maintaining that distance where it would be tough to land a one shot sucker punch.
> 
> If someone is coming at me, heated, a good front straight leg kick to their mid section (like Conor does) or stiff arm (if you're a grappler then a takedown) or whatever is what I'd react with. These people get caught off guard because they are too late to move.



Yeah. But there is a misconception generally about where the safety distances and what reaction times can handle.

If the guy is fast you may not be able to see the shot if you are at all in range.

Which makes concepts like the fence a lot less effective.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 3, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> His movements are fine. My objection is that the students performing the grabs are completely clueless about how to do them effectively. It’s easy to look badass when countering a garbage “attack”.
> 
> I believe in teaching the students how to perform the attack correctly so that it exposes any flaws in the defense. If you encourage your demo dummy to repeatedly come in with an incompetent attack and pre-compromised structure, then you get to look impressive but you don’t do your students any favors in teaching them how to fight.


What was wrong with their grabs?
How should one grab to not be garbage?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 3, 2018)

DaveB said:


> What was wrong with their grabs?
> How should one grab to not be garbage?


Reasonable question.

Before I get into specifics, let's address the general concept of how to grab in a non-garbage way. The most important element is that your grab must _accomplish_ something. If you can use your grab to break your opponent's balance and structure, or set up a strike, or set up a more controlling grip, or apply a throw or joint lock, then it can be counted as potentially effective even if not all the technical details are perfect.

In the video the instructor demos counters for two types of grabs.

The first is a fully extended cross-body wrist grab from underneath against a raised hand. This particular grab is useless for setting up any kind of lock, throw, strike, or improved control position. The cross-body arm extension compromises the attacker's structure and sets him up for some easy counters. It's also not a common untrained behavior, so there isn't even the excuse of learning how to deal with a typical street attacker.

The second "attack" is apparently meant to simulate a double-leg takedown, but it's missing everything which makes a double-leg effective.  The attacker is coming in with no setup, from too far away, with his arms outstretched long before he could reach the legs, compromising his own structure by leaning his head way to the side, attacking the wrong side, feet pointing the wrong direction ... it's just a mess. Any competent fighter of any style would easily stop the entry before the attacker completed the grab. An untrained football style tackle would actually be an improvement because at least the attacker would have better alignment for generating speed and power.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 3, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Reasonable question.
> 
> Before I get into specifics, let's address the general concept of how to grab in a non-garbage way. The most important element is that your grab must _accomplish_ something. If you can use your grab to break your opponent's balance and structure, or set up a strike, or set up a more controlling grip, or apply a throw or joint lock, then it can be counted as potentially effective even if not all the technical details are perfect.
> 
> ...



To play devils advocate for the first attack, I think he was showing the kind of position that can occur in chi-sau. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 3, 2018)

DaveB said:


> To play devils advocate for the first attack, I think he was showing the kind of position that can occur in chi-sau. I could be wrong though.


Not in any chi sao I've seen or done. You might use a pak sao to clear the cross side hand from the centerline so you can strike with the free hand, but you wouldn't normally grab the wrist or extend your arm that far or cross the centerline that far.


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 3, 2018)

What if someone uses the Vulcan Death grip?


----------



## drop bear (Nov 3, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> I don't have any street fighting experience but from watching so many of these videos one of the most fatal mistakes I believe are made is not maintaining distance.  If someone is in my personal space, that's a problem.  You always see two guys standing there and they often get close with both having their hands down.  Correct me if I'm wrong but that's just dumb.  I'd have one hand out in front of me maintaining that distance where it would be tough to land a one shot sucker punch.
> 
> If someone is coming at me, heated, a good front straight leg kick to their mid section (like Conor does) or stiff arm (if you're a grappler then a takedown) or whatever is what I'd react with. These people get caught off guard because they are too late to move.



I do it to guys in sparring. If they are in range I will pop them.

You just can't stand there and do nothing.

In a street fight. I just keep distance. It isn the ring. I have the whole world to run around in.

And you popping a little liver focused front kick works really well.


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 3, 2018)

DB, what are your thoughts on the MT Teep Kick? (that's what I was thinking of).  It seems simple and effective.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 4, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Reasonable question.
> 
> Before I get into specifics, let's address the general concept of how to grab in a non-garbage way. The most important element is that your grab must _accomplish_ something. If you can use your grab to break your opponent's balance and structure, or set up a strike, or set up a more controlling grip, or apply a throw or joint lock, then it can be counted as potentially effective even if not all the technical details are perfect.
> 
> ...



Bend your arm.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 4, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> DB, what are your thoughts on the MT Teep Kick? (that's what I was thinking of).  It seems simple and effective.



Teep is perfect. I will try and find the video of Kyle Nike dropping a guy with one.

Ok. It's the rear leg. But just this little stabby shot to the liver. I drop guys with this a fair bit. I don't really push like that thai guy does. I try to put speed in to the shot.

KO of the Week: Kyle Noke vs Peter Sobotta - Ultimate Fighting Championship-Mobile

The kyle noke one has a little kinky angle on it that slips in.


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 4, 2018)

Yeah the guy in the video I posted sort of pushes with his Teep.  That Kyle Noke shot was brutal.  Ouch.


----------

